# tikka 25-06 , Remington 25-06. Winchester 25-06



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

which one would you guys prefer, the laminated stainless steel tikaa with 22" barrell or the reminton and winchester 25-06 with 24" barrell. looked at the tikka and it looks sweet but my only worry is the 22" barrell.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

A friend of mine and his dad have the remington and the both of them like them.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I have a T3 synthetic stock in 25-06 and like it a lot. It is lite weight, and shoots very well. The 22 verses the 24 inch barrel thing it somewhat of a moot point. You could get a slow 24 incher and a fast 22 and have all things the same. 75fps is about what i would expect the 2 inches to be in the 25-06. I like the feel and handeling of this gun a lot. I plann on useing this gun for larger game type hunting, so weight was an issue for me and the 75fps would not mean a thing in field shooting. Bring them all up to your sholder and see how they feel. Do they "feel" right? Do you thing the stock fits your face so you will get a good sight picture? Are you going to cary this gun a lot. The T3 has a great trigger that you can adjust, how do they all feel. Is the safty where your brain thinks it shoud be, can you put it on and off quietly and easly? After you hae been honest about these questions, then you can cut down the choices better. If I was going to have a heavy barreled 25-06 to snipe deer and varmits at long range, the remmey is where I would go. But, you need to see what fits you best.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Seems to me like the tikka is the better value. This comes at a price though, and that price is a few plastic parts on the gun (magazine and trigger-guard plate). If you are a stickler for quality, then get the remington with its all metal and wood, but it is considerably more expensive.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I kind of like my NEF 25-06, with a 26 inch barrel.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

I really like my winchesters. I guess I grew up with them though so I grew accustom to them, the safety, adjustable trigger, drop plate, I like the way the bolt glides in the rails. Push feed rides so effortless in the rails, the controlled round feed style does too. They have a nice feel to them, the bolt doesn't slop in the rails, the rails don't emit that light rail "tinny" sound like marbles rolling in a tin box, it just feels stout & feeds nicely. The 3 position safety will lock the bolt shut for carrying through the woods in the sling position, branches can't flip the bolt handle open & eject your shell for you. mid position allows you to work your action & still have the trigger locked out. I've got a couple of featherweights & a Sporter LT walnut. I like em. looks like you might be looking for an all weather sort of thing. you mentioned laminate & stainless. Rem probably has more choices in that combo. Winny has the coyote, unsure if they chamber in that caliber though & unsure if you want something that heavy.


----------



## tikka_shooter (Nov 11, 2005)

i have a tikka t3 laminent stock stainless barrel and i absolutely love it. its a 25-06. when i go out hunting wtih my buddies they all like to look through my gun and hold it up and i think that it feels soo good. it fits perfect up to my shoulder and i can put it up real quick. and i have heard that they have the same barrel as the sako, pretty much the same action and they just have more plastic parts what was mentioned b4. the recoil on it is hardly anything, i bought this gun 2 years ago when i was 17yrs old, i had to work for every penny for it and i love it. its a great caliber and just an overall awsome gun.


----------

